# New MMA League



## Flatlander (Apr 25, 2006)

> For months, Pat Miletich has been hinting that there was a revolutionary development that would turn the sport of mixed martial arts on its head.
> The International Fight League (IFL), a professional fighting league with regular and postseason team competitions held in arenas throughout the United States, hopes to help the burgeoning sport escalate into a new realm of public exposure.


 
Full article


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

It is a interesting idea, there are also a few other articles in this section on it for anyone interested.

The first event is scheduled for April 29th, I'm guessing PPV but am not sure...


----------

